# Official MacWorld 2008 Thread



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

Well... the Apple Store is offline as of 6:30am PST. Keynote starts at 9am PST and will not be streamed, however some sites will have live updates. Typically, updates are posted in this thread as well by anyone that is seeing new information come down - as other sites reporting live event coverage tend to get bogged down.

I think with iPhones running about, we may get more information from more sources this year, but just my theory.

Hopefully we will see something fun and unique and something I can afford! (ha)


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2008)

This is going to be big.


----------



## Qion (Jan 15, 2008)

Roundabout one hour from the time of this post.

Can't wait. I wish Apple would stream it live, bullocks.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

28 min! Does anybody know a website that does live video or audio streaming?
I couldn't tell if these guys are doing live video. http://dailytechtalk.com/live.php


----------



## Qion (Jan 15, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> 28 min! Does anybody know a website that does live video or audio streaming?
> I couldn't tell if these guys are doing live video. http://dailytechtalk.com/live.php



It looks like everything is maxed out, too many viewers.

Also, just checked FSJ, and his live stream isn't working either.

Engadget: 

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/live-from-macworld-2008-steve-jobs-keynote/

Gizmodo:

http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

It's time!


----------



## fryke (Jan 15, 2008)

Only theoretically. He's always ten minutes late or so...
I'm still at work, selling "old" Apple products.


----------



## Qion (Jan 15, 2008)

fryke said:


> Only theoretically. He's always ten minutes late or so...
> I'm still at work, selling "old" Apple products.



I'm in the art room with an extra screen positioned in a way that disallows walkers by to see it. 

...actually, I think it might be more satisfying to watch the keynote blissfully ignorant of what's going to happen...


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

From MacRumorsLive:



> 10:31 am	Randy Newman, Academy Award Winner to perform
> 10:29 am	In just the first 2 weeks of 2008, we have updated the Mac Pro, introduced Time Capsule, software updates for iPhone and iPod Touch, Movie Rentals for iTunes, Apple TV software updates, and MacBook Air
> 10:28 am	Environmental highlights: fully aluminum case (good for recycling), first fully mercury and lead free display, circuit boards are BFR free, retail packaging are 56% less volume than MacBook.
> 10:26 am	New Ad for MacBook Air. Plays off of the ability to fit in an envelope.
> ...


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

So is this a non spoiler thread? Or can I comment on things on WWDC?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

No, spoil all you want.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahhh, how can they do this to me, I just got a new Aiport Extreme hub a few months ago!


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 15, 2008)

Presumably they'll enable the AirDisk for TimeMachine backups because this seems to be all it is but just with a built in hard drive.  There's already a 3rd party program that allows you to do it.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

ha! So the leaked content was pretty accurate for the iPhone, I wonder why people risk there jobs just to give out content that will be released sooner or later.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 15, 2008)

That's actually not a bad price for movie rentals.  It's pretty much the same price here except the grocery store which is $1.99 for a 2 day rental.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

yah, its really good, you get 30 days to watch and 24 hours to finish. It's nice, although i'll probably stick with Netflix.

EDIT:
Although HD rentals would be really sweet!


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope the previous AppleTV gets updated to support these new features.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea, nice to have the option though. I don't rent that much, but might rent a few more if I can easily watch them on the Mac.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish they would update the Apple TV with a Tuner and make it like Tivo.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 15, 2008)

Same here. I rarely rent movies and PPV prices are MORE than this.  HD PPV here is about $7 CAD.  So I'll wait to see what the Canadian price is once it come out here, but hopefully it'll be the same price in CAD as it is in USD.  Leopard is $129 CAD here which is exactly the same as the US price, same with our music, $0.99 CAD.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

Did the feed stall or something?


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't tell if its real or not?! it kind of looks like crap in this picture http://s3.media.macrumorslive.com/p/f1200420602.jpg

EDIT: never mind, thats sony's....


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 15, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> I can't tell if its real or not?! it kind of looks like crap in this picture http://s3.media.macrumorslive.com/p/f1200420602.jpg
> 
> EDIT: never mind, thats sony's....



Yeah, I had to zoom in on it to tell because that's too ugly to be a Mac.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

So, it's real and  pretty sweet lookin!!!! I'm just waiting for Steve to announce the price...


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

1799$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the!!!! I'd rather get a MacBook Pro!


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 15, 2008)

$1799!!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

It's that hard drive they put in it. $1600 each!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/macbookair/


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

ScottW said:


> http://www.apple.com/macbookair/



Wow, there on top of it, right down to the minute.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/macbookair/#ad


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder if the 64 GB SSD drive costs just as much as the 80 GB 1.5 in drive.

EDIT: The SSD drive costs like $1500!!!


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

Store is back up.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

I want one!  Someday!


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

hmm, now the stores down again....


----------



## bbloke (Jan 15, 2008)

Having only read about the addition and not seen Jobs' speech, I'm intrigued about how finding one's self with Maps works on the iPod Touch.  I could understand this with a mobile phone (distance from known transmitters, etc.), but using wireless alone surprises me.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

bbloke said:


> Having only read about the addition and not seen Jobs' speech, I'm intrigued about how finding one's self with Maps works on the iPod Touch.  I could understand this with a mobile phone (distance from known transmitters, etc.), but using wireless alone surprises me.



yah, I wonder how that would work, the only thing I can think of, is by the IP address.


----------



## fryke (Jan 15, 2008)

19.99 USD for the iPod touch's firmware upgrade. Those guys are most _definitely_ crazy. This is really p***ing me off right now. It basically means that I'll have to keep my touch jailbroken and can't use the official v1.1.3 update.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder if it's possible to use the firmware update  more than once, so you can like borrow a friends update program.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2008)

Am I the only person that likes the Time Capsule?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

fryke said:


> 19.99 USD for the iPod touch's firmware upgrade. Those guys are most _definitely_ crazy. This is really p***ing me off right now. It basically means that I'll have to keep my touch jailbroken and can't use the official v1.1.3 update.



Well, $20 is better than releasing a "NEW" iPod Touch with the new firmware.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Am I the only person that likes the Time Capsule?



Haven't looked at the details, but I like CrashPlan. Gives me local and offsite backups.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Am I the only person that likes the Time Capsule?



What is Time Capsule actually?


----------



## Qion (Jan 15, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> What is Time Capsule actually?



It's a wireless hard drive.


----------



## sgould (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought that $1799 was expensive for the Air.  Then the UK store opened and it is priced at £1199.... $2400!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 15, 2008)

sgould said:


> I thought that $1799 was expensive for the Air.  Then the UK store opened and it is priced at £1199.... $2400!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Of course! It's $1799 + taxes! What did you expect?


----------



## hawki18 (Jan 15, 2008)

I can not see how they can go from 1799 to over 3 grand and all you get is solid state hard drive and a little faster chip 1.8 instead of 1.6 that is a rip off!   So Fryke you order you Mac Book Air yet?


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I was really excited when I heard about the 64GB flash drive. Then I saw that it costs at extra $999!  It's nice to see Apple using the technology, but it looks like it'll be a few more years before it will approach the mainstream. Then again, maybe it's only so expensive because it has to be so small, in which case we might see a more reasonably-priced option for MacBooks and MacBook Pros.

Time Capsule is a welcome addition, but it just makes it all the more confusing why this feature (backing up over the network) was not enabled from the get-go. Does it actually require Time Capsule, or will it work with any networked disk now?


----------



## Qion (Jan 15, 2008)

Am I the only one rather disappointed not to see a new desktop machine?


----------



## sgould (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I waited for today.  And nothing for me.  

I need to upgrade my desktop machine for home use and also replace and old IBM ThinkPad.  Looks like a MacMini and a MacBook. I'll ask the questions in another thread in the right forum.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 15, 2008)

sgould said:


> Well, I waited for today.  And nothing for me.
> 
> I need to upgrade my desktop machine for home use and also replace and old IBM ThinkPad.  Looks like a MacMini and a MacBook. I'll ask the questions in another thread in the right forum.



Why not just replace both with one machine (MacBook Pro)?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 15, 2008)

I must admit that the new Macbook Air is incredibly cool and impressive. And its nice to see that they're updating existing products and systems (iTunes, AppleTV, iPod Touch) instead of releasing "better" ones that make the old ones less desirable.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 15, 2008)

My 2 cents:

*Love:*
- New AppleTV interface available to existing ATV's. That was a nice surprise, and a nice change for apple. 
- MacBook Air (not that I would want one, but very cool)
- firmware 1.1.3 looks great, though will now have to wait until it gets jailbroken (also, the triangulation is not going to work in places like australia  )

*Don't love*
- iPod Touch apps costing +$20. they should have been there from the beginning. 
- Rental prices seem a little high, not that I expected them to be any lower, but still. 
- No change in TV show situation (not that it affects us non-USA people anyway)

*Questions*
- Can you use Time Capsule as a NAS, or does it HAVE to be used as a backup drive? I imagine you can use it like a normal HD if you want?
- No way to get Firewire into a MB Air?
- Will the multi-touch featres of MB Air come in an OS X update for all macs with a touchpad? There is no technical reason why not AFAIK?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank The Cheese said:


> - Can you use Time Capsule as a NAS, or does it HAVE to be used as a backup drive? I imagine you can use it like a normal HD if you want?



Judging by the main picture on this page ( http://www.apple.com/timecapsule/backup.html ), the answer is yes, it *is* a NAS. It's marketed as Time Capsule because thats its purpose and intended use, but a NAS is what it is, AFAIK.

Again, like so many Apple products, Time Capsule seems expensive until you add up the different products it replaces. In this case its NAS + 802.11n/a/b/g router + print server with gigabit ethernet LAN connections, so the value for money isn't bad at all.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2008)

When I went over the MacBook Air Guided Tour I noticed near the end about the "Remote Disk" function included with the software install disk for MacBook Air. I am wondering how this get's installed on other computers (Mac and/or PC).


----------



## symphonix (Jan 15, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> When I went over the MacBook Air Guided Tour I noticed near the end about the "Remote Disk" function included with the software install disk for MacBook Air. I am wondering how this get's installed on other computers (Mac and/or PC).



From a CD. It'll ship with CDs/DVDs containing Mac OS X, iLife, etc and the remote disk utility for windows and Mac will be included.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2008)

symphonix said:


> From a CD. It'll ship with CDs/DVDs containing Mac OS X, iLife, etc and the remote disk utility for windows and Mac will be included.



I will wonder how long until this software make it to the underground on the net. It seems to be something some people might be interested in.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2008)

Also where the heck is 10.5.2?


----------



## mw84 (Jan 16, 2008)

Couple of my thoughts:

Still no movies for the UK iTunes store, rental or otherwise.  

Macbook Air is pretty cool but I can't see myself rushing out to buy one, especially with the baseline model being only £100 cheaper than a MBP. Maybe good for business people who have to carry their laptop around a lot? Although the Macbook and Macbook Pro are hardly excessively heavy or thick. Also the lack of optical drive and same integrated graphics chip used by the Macbooks is a bit of a downer, if necessary for obvious reasons.

Very impressed with Time capsule, nice price also.

Does anyone know if Apple plan to make the multi-touch trackpad standard on all laptops in future?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2008)

I just realized that with the MacBook Air Apple is pointing to a wireless future. So does this mean that this year we will see wireless syncing iPods/iPhone with wireless Macs or local networked Mac/PCs (wireless) iTunes & AppleTV?


----------



## mw84 (Jan 16, 2008)

Would be nice if they made a kind of wireless home hub featuring the optical drive and hard drive for it, that's something I WOULD buy. 

Use the 80gig harddrive for when you're away from home, once you get back it automatically reconnects to the hub, maybe even a remote feature so that you can connect to the hub via the internet and have remote access to the rest of your files.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jan 16, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Am I the only person that likes the Time Capsule?


I like the idea. It would be even better if you can daisy chain additional drives, but I'm really concerned about that since I'm only looking at it as a backup for my MacBook Pro not my Mac Pro.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jan 16, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Am I the only person that likes the Time Capsule?





mw84 said:


> Would be nice if they made a kind of wireless home hub featuring the optical drive and hard drive for it, that's something I WOULD buy.
> 
> Use the 80gig harddrive for when you're away from home, once you get back it automatically reconnects to the hub, maybe even a remote feature so that you can connect to the hub via the internet and have remote access to the rest of your files.


A minimal Mac Mini setup could stand in as the hub.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 16, 2008)

fryke said:


> 19.99 USD for the iPod touch's firmware upgrade.


This is not actually true...  You can update the firmware to 1.1.3 for free, it's just the optional features (the new apps and the customizable home screen) you pay extra for.



fryke said:


> Those guys are most _definitely_ crazy. This is really p***ing me off right now. It basically means that I'll have to keep my touch jailbroken and can't use the official v1.1.3 update.


I know what you mean, but I have mixed feelings...  I was very pleased to see the features became available, but a bit irked that they would not be free.  After all, I felt, these features already exist and can extremely easily be put on the iPod Touch; why not give users these possibilities for free?

On the other hand, when buying an iPod Touch, we knew what to expect and we knew what features were present.  Buying a product on the hopes that  new features become available would be unwise.  We also always knew Apple would try to differentiate between the iPhone and iPod Touch in a slightly exaggerated way.  So, we "went into this with our eyes open."

The iPhone also involves a contract, once purchased, rather like a subscription.  Under those circumstances, it is understandable that users would feel more entitled to free updates than those who bought a product in a one-off payment.  Updates for the Mac OS, by comparison, _usually _only offer bug fixes and enhancements to existing software, rather than offering new features.  Mind you, firmware update 1.1.2 (which was free) for the iPod Touch did provide quite an important feature: the ability to edit calendars (yes, the iPhone already had this, but it was an important addition for the iPod Touch for free).

I'd have liked to see Apple provide these new apps for free and keep users happy, but, in the cold light of day, I don't think Apple "owed" it to anyone.  They aren't taking away features nor forcing you to pay.  The price of $20 (£12.99) doesn't break the bank either.  So, I genuinely sympathize with you, fryke, and partly agree, but I also think it's not too outrageous.


----------

